# Divine Comedy.



## dudenator (Jun 2, 2010)

I was wondering what the best English translation of Divine Comedy is. One that stays truest to the original. It's a pretty epic poem.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Just read it in its original form, like I did!


----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Just read it in its original form, like I did!


+1
It's the first major use of proper Italian, and is soooo amazing in the original.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 3, 2010)

There was me thinking this thread was going to be about the band...


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

Already finished Inferno and Purgatorio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My classmates call me a heretic for reading it though


----------



## Dangy (Jun 4, 2010)

This is actually mandatory literature in my school. ._.


----------



## dib (Jun 5, 2010)

I haven't read more than one translation so I can't answer definitively, but the Melville Anderson translation (1921. A Line-for-Line Translation in the Rime-Form of the Original) was very faithful and includes margin notes.


----------

